# Who has best frames?



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Study this thread. I think it sums it all up

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208145&highlight=best+frames


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

allrawpaul said:


> What supplier has the best frames? What kind of wood are made from? thanks! Paul.



I actually like MannLake frames the best. But with shipping costs, I order from places I can pick up. I bought my last batch from Beeline Aparies in Bedford Pa., for .49 each and I picked them up. Can't beat that. When beeline started, they had a few issues. But they have worked that out and are much better now.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Dave W.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Thanx for the "recommendation" 

I need to let everyone know . . . that at this time and maybe for the next couple of months, I am unable to accept (promise ship date) any more NEW orders.

I've been overwhelmed w/ work (frames and "normal other stuff").

Thanx to everyone!


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I buy exclusively from Dadant. I buy the larger quantities for the price break and drive over and pick them up to avoid any additional shipping cost. I am happy with them, however I wouldn't hesitate buying Walter Kelly frames based on all the positive comments I've read here on Beesource.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

I have bought my last two orders from WesternBee. They have had "specials" on both times I talked to them. Economy grade is fine by me, because I have seen only two frames so far that I would call a second, and the problems they had were both easy fixes....I would suppose that all manufacturers do a good job---it's only the pricing that seems to set them apart in my untrained eyes. Sometimes, you know I think that you are paying a portion of the cost for the name brand.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Humble Abodes in Maine...if you're in the Northeast.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

*Best frames*

I bought some W.Kelly frames and liked them. Real dast shipping to me. They came with the nails you needed so no extra weight having to buy a pound of 3 separate types of nails.
Just a newbee's opinion! Eventually I'll get hooked into this hobby and buy nails and frames by the ton but not yet!


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

The best ones are whichever you don't pay shipping on. Beyond that, the cheapest ones....


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm into Mann Lake PF 120s, small cell, $.99 per in quantity, no assembly.


----------



## Baloo (Feb 28, 2006)

Not to be egotistical, but I like my frames the best. They are a combination of designs; mainly based on Charles Martin Simon's Un-foundation frames and George Killion's frame designs detailed in his "Honey in the Comb" book. I can make two complete frames out of one 19" length of 2x4 (using only a table saw). Since I have gone foundation-less, I have not seen any varroa in any of my hives. They all had varroa before. Every once in awhile the bees will "curve" a comb from one frame to another.  I just trim the comb and press it into alignment with the bar. I would like to post instructions on how to make them if anyone is interested.


----------



## Dearth Vader (Apr 26, 2008)

Sure Baloo! Please post as I'd like to see your design.

Dearth


----------



## Baloo (Feb 28, 2006)

I am going over the steps and building frames today. Any suggestions on how to post this? I don't think we can embed pictures on this board.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

If you need a place to post them, you can email them to me. I have lots of webspace.


----------



## Baloo (Feb 28, 2006)

What did everyone use to make the .pdf's in the "build it" section. I would like to make it in an easy printable format for printing out and using in the shop. Sorry for taking so long to do this, my phone has erupted lately with swarm and removal calls.


----------



## d.asly (Apr 28, 2008)

*pdf*

try
http://www.pdfonline.com/


----------

